# Rock Fall at Warm Springs Rapid



## CWorthy (Jun 22, 2005)

A friend just shared the attached with me - pretty remarkable, and, I think it's going to make running it next year very interesting if the rocks do not move much. Discuss :?


----------



## Rich (Sep 14, 2006)

Very cool! I love how rivers change and evolve.
What is that old saying about never running the same river twice?
Your friends did a good job of documenting the event.


----------



## Jensjustduckie (Jun 29, 2007)

One of my favorite parts of rivers is running canyons and wondering in awe what the land must have looked like when the river had only carved down 10 feet into the 100+foot canyon we are in...

I love the impermanence of it all.


----------



## nicho (Mar 18, 2009)

Thats pretty awesome thanks for the pics high water will be interesting. We saw a huge rock slide and Harding Hole last spring wild.


----------



## zbaird (Oct 11, 2003)

fantastic. maybe it will be a big gnarly rapid that scares people off and i can finally get a permit.


----------



## codycleve (Mar 26, 2012)

I believe the saying is... You never run the same river twice, for it is never the same river nor are you the same man...


----------



## dogalot (Jul 6, 2005)

An excellent, detailed, and thoughtful analysis. Thank you!


----------



## DanCan (Jul 22, 2011)

I think it was aliens and that impact crater was where their ship landed. Blast from their ship knocked the rocks lose from the upper cliffs.

That's my theory.

DanCan


----------



## Gremlin (Jun 24, 2010)

DanCan said:


> I think it was aliens and that impact crater was where their ship landed. Blast from their ship knocked the rocks lose from the upper cliffs.
> 
> That's my theory.
> 
> DanCan


...and sprayed mud all over the place! Makes sense to me.


----------



## hojo (Jun 26, 2008)

Gremlin said:


> ...and sprayed mud all over the place! Makes sense to me.


Um.. that's not mud.


----------



## BCJ (Mar 3, 2008)

Thanks for the post. Nicely done and thoughtful too. Appears the entry to Warm Springs will more interesting for sure. Could certainly make the left-to-right effort to get out of the wave train to miss the maytag hole at the bottom more challenging. Too bad it may be decades before we see last years 25K+ flows again!


----------



## David L (Feb 13, 2004)

I already see the line when it's at 7,000. Who's with me????!!!!


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

David L said:


> I already see the line when it's at 7,000. Who's with me????!!!!


Yeah David, I plan to start over to the right, pass the first of the new laterals, then start ferrying to the left, remember the razor sharp block will be just off the bow and when you pass the hole it makes, then start cutting back to the right. After that, it's just a simple matter of lining up straight and punching through the last lateral above the tailwaves. Above 8K the hole over the razor sharp block will be washed out, though and you won't be able to use it as a landmark. Below 6K you'll have to be really careful not to slice your boat open on it. 

-AH


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

No scouting. Run it blind. Maybe randaddy will ducky in there this fall and beat the razor edge off with a breakdown sledgehammer.


----------



## JC5921 (Apr 27, 2012)

123


----------



## David L (Feb 13, 2004)

For more detailed info about the rockfall:

http://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/f11/warm-springs-rockfall-more-info-45807.html


----------



## 3d3vart (Apr 15, 2010)

hojo said:


> Um.. that's not mud.


Not mud? The three reports I've seen/read at this point all mention the two inches of dried "mud" patina-ed on the surrounding trees/rocks. Anyway, pretty radical. 

Here is a video the Rig to Flip boys in Steamboat put together after hiking in to Warm Springs a few different times in August. You'll probably have to friend them on FB to see it, not sure...just search Rig to Flip.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=545733972107551


----------



## David L (Feb 13, 2004)

Good video. I was able to watch it without doing a FB login.


----------

